# Talking Reds



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Nantucket reds, who owns them? When do you like wearing them? Funny stories? 

I love mine and I wear them year round. Let's discuss all things red.


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

Inspired by this pic from The Sartorialist, I ordered a pair of red pants from Lands End a few days ago.
Does the term "Nantucket Reds" apply only to a certain kind of red pants, or will any red cotton pair do?


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Duck said:


> Nantucket reds, who owns them? When do you like wearing them? Funny stories?
> 
> I love mine and I wear them year round. Let's discuss all things red.


I wore mine the very day they arrived form Murray's (ca. 1982). My friend asked if I had fallen into a vat of tomato soup. Personally, I don't mind the idea of pre-faded reds as much as others around here do.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

I own two pairs of shorts (one from Murray's and one from Mark, Fore & Strike) and two pairs of pants (both from Murray's). The older pants are much nicer material. The newer ones feel like denim and are too pre-washed for my liking. Despite the fact that the older ones have been around so much longer, they are much, much darker, almost salmon in color.

If I could, I would wear them year round. When the weather is warm enough, I will wear the shorts. I'll probably wear the pants toward the end of April.

My favorite piece of Nantucket Red clothing is my yarmulke. I wear it whenever I go to temple, as does my son. That, I wear all year. For some reason, the material in that is closer to that of the older pants even though I bought it only a few years ago.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

I own a pair from Murray's and I wear them from May until September. I sometimes break them out earlier if its really warm or if Easter is late.

Solid pants, I usually get compliments when wearing them.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Love 'em! Some of my friends call me Nantucket Red whether I'm wearing them or not.

Funniest story...I was out to eat, a girl of about 8 walked in, then stopped in her tracks at the site of the Reds. She looked me up and down twice & walked away w/ a puzzled look on her face 

Brian


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't have a pair of authentic reds from Murrays, but do have a similar colored chino from J. Crew.

I broke them out yesterday for the first time this year for a family bbq. I will wear them till about mid October or so.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a pair of 'Georgia' Reds that I wear to see the Dawgs play - along with half the other Gentlemen in Athens any given Fall Saturday. They are a true red rather than the 'Nantucket' variety.

Mine are like these, but flat front:


----------



## robertbpratt (Mar 2, 2008)

Gentlemen:
While I do not own a pair of reds myself, I certainly applaud your chutzpah for wearing them.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm planning on purchasing some Breton Reds from the Nobby Shop. They look better than Murray's Reds (which look kinda pink on their website). Plus they're made in the USA. I think it was tripreed who posted about his Nobby Shop reds a while back, I liked the look of them.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I have flat front chinos and tissue chino shorts from PRL. The chinos came slightly faded but I think they look fantastic. As the weather gets nicer, I try and put them in my regular rotation- maybe wearing them once every 2 weeks and the shorts more often than that (maybe once every 8-10 days, depending)

For the pants: white and blue ocbd's 
The shorts: White or navy polos and grey, white, or blue t-shirts
(and back when I used to wear black t-shirts or polos, I thought those looked pretty good with the shorts too)


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I wore them all the time when I was a boy. Nantucket Reds were called Pink Jeans along the Texas Gulf Coast back then, and I wore them with CVOs and a polo shirt while sailing and fishing on Padre Island near Port Isabel. I'd swim and surf in Pink Jeans cut-offs when I wasn't wearing jams.

You haven't lived until you've shown up in Matamoros in Pink Jeans, and all the locals you meet stare at your weird pants! Also, I can _guarantee_ that if you wear a pair of Reds in Mexico City, you'll be the _only_ person there so attired.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I might be able to say the same for wearing reds in Tiananmen Square...

You'd think a school with cream and crimson for colors would have more kids wearing reds around... shorts aren't unusual, but one of the only other people I know who even owns red chinos happens to be two fraternity brothers, one of which attended the same boarding school as me (where 3 or 4 faculty members wore them too.)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Prior to my involvement in these fora, I would have never considered wearing Reds. However, given the corrupting influence of forumites such as "Duck", I am now the proud owner of four pair, two J Crew and two BB, all bought at sale prices that could just not be denied! My ypungest grandson calls them, "Papa's Christmas pants(!)", though I wear them more during the Spring, Summer and Fall months than during the winter.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I got some Nobby Shop Breton Reds last year. Very nice, looking forward to another season wearing them.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Prior to my involvement in these fora, I would have never considered wearing Reds. However, given the corrupting influence of forumites such as "Duck", I am now the proud owner of four pair, two J Crew and two BB, all bought at sale prices that could just not be denied! My ypungest grandson calls them, "Papa's Christmas pants(!)", though I wear them more during the Spring, Summer and Fall months than during the winter.


Nice to hear someone else in Indiana wears them.


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

Quick reds question: How do the ones from the Nobby Shop fit? I wear Bills M1s religiously and love them, but am always leery of any other pants not fitting well. What would you recommend I do to procure myself some reds?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I own a pair.










Again, they're fakes, from Lands End. But I like them a lot. And I always get great comments when I wear them. LE cuffed them way too long, I need to have that fixed this season.

I generally wear them Memorial Day to the end of sailing season, about mid-October here.

JB


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Yoss- Love the reds yarmulke, where'd you find such a thing?

I've been holding off on a pair of reds, only because I used to think they'd look silly when worn without a SC.
The more I think of it, the more I realize I could wear them with a grey polo (one of my new favorite things), or an OCBD.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Yoss- Love the reds yarmulke, where'd you find such a thing?
> 
> I've been holding off on a pair of reds, only because I used to think they'd look silly when worn without a SC.
> The more I think of it, the more I realize I could wear them with a grey polo (one of my new favorite things), or an OCBD.


You can expand your horizons a bit too by pairing your polo or OCBD with a navy or white sweater, or just tie it around your neck. I like to wear linen shirts with my reds for a change in texture.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Stupid pose not required


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Yoss- Love the reds yarmulke, where'd you find such a thing?
> 
> I've been holding off on a pair of reds, only because I used to think they'd look silly when worn without a SC.
> The more I think of it, the more I realize I could wear them with a grey polo (one of my new favorite things), or an OCBD.


Murray's made it. I just called them up and asked if they had one, which they did. I believe that the synagogue on Nantucket has yarmulkes with embroidered whales. I would love to get that.

I dropped my son off at Sunday school yesterday and asked him what yarmulke he wanted to wear, and he chose the Nantucket Red one. He told his teacher that Nantucket Red was his and his daddy's favorite color.

As for what to wear with Reds, I think that many OCBDs, particularly blue work great. I have a BB seersucker tatersall pattern that goes great with it. If it is casual, any number of polo shirts in pastel type colors also work well.


----------



## BigDawgBarkin (Mar 2, 2007)

I love wearing my reds. I've got a pair from Berle that are true red for wearing to UGA games, a pair of super nice feeling Land's End cords in true red that see service at UGA games (when it's cool/cold) and all through the fall and winter. I also have some of the faded reds for summer.

BDB


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

I had murrays as a kid, but wear bills in weathered red now.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I've got two pair from Lands' End, one faded and one bright red. The faded are cuffed while the bright ones are unfinished. I purchased the bright ones recently with the intention of having them made into shorts, but the more I think about it the more I think I'd rather have the brights as long pants and turn the faded into shorts. I'll post a picture of both pairs later to get some opinions.


----------



## J.L (Feb 3, 2008)

my "reds" from Lands End are "Out for Delivery" according to UPS tracking as well as a pair of Light Moss trousers.

The reds I ordered are called marine red... I figure they're pretty close to an unfader original Reds color but we'll see.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

These are LE marine reds


----------



## J.L (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh nice. Looks good. It really sucks to be at the end of the UPS guy's route.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I have the LE marine reds as well. They were the 'vintage' chinos from a couple years back, so they are kinda heavy. I bought a pair of green chinos from LE the following year that are much lighter weight. I wish my reds were so light.....

I wear 'em every other week, usually on a friday.


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

i purchased the J Crew broken in Chinos at the end of last summer. I haven't had many chances to wear them yet. I'll probably not wait till Memorial Day, but at least until the weather gets better.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

paper clip said:


> I have the LE marine reds as well. They were the 'vintage' chinos from a couple years back, so they are kinda heavy. I bought a pair of green chinos from LE the following year that are much lighter weight. I wish my reds were so light.....
> 
> I wear 'em every other week, usually on a friday.


Yes, they are a little on the heavy side.

I have another pair from LL Bean that's basically the same as those pre-hemmed chinos some of us snapped up last summer at a very inexpensive price. These are a darker red.


----------



## J.L (Feb 3, 2008)

Mine came in! The red is actually a good bit lighter than I expected... but close to your pic Patrick so I shouldn't be surprised. They are unfortunately LE's performance poplin... (treated to be wrinkle and satin resistant I think) 

The other pair I got is their Bermuda material. It is ridiculously soft. Considering already a pair in that material but in Khaki.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm surprised there's been no mention of Bills 'reds' in the new vintage twill fabric. Worth a peek if you prize the could have been passed down from father or big brother look. PM me and I'll tell you how Wm. described the feel.

*don't do that, really.


----------



## old_style (Mar 18, 2007)

I love my reds! I wear them mostly to outdoor events for some reason. Picnics, outdoor concerts, etc. 

Mine were $5 from J Crew outlet (end of the season clearance). Not the epitome of reds by any means, but you can bet I'm a lot more relaxed in these than I would in a $100 pair of casual pants!


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Count me among the many wearers of the LE marine reds in the sadly discontinued vintage khakis. I'm glad to see that others are breaking them out. I was wondering if it was going to be too early the first weekend in April when I attend the Braves home openers.


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

yossarian said:


> My favorite piece of Nantucket Red clothing is my yarmulke. I wear it whenever I go to temple, as does my son. That, I wear all year. For some reason, the material in that is closer to that of the older pants even though I bought it only a few years ago.


Natch, it fades faster because it's closer to the sun.:icon_smile: Only in Connecticut...


----------



## J.L (Feb 3, 2008)

gtguyzach said:


> Count me among the many wearers of the LE marine reds in the sadly discontinued vintage khakis. I'm glad to see that others are breaking them out. I was wondering if it was going to be too early the first weekend in April when I attend the Braves home openers.


We'll spring starts Thursday. If we get a high 70's into the 80's degree day, then I should say absolutely... especially since it is Braves Colors.

I gotta get to some games this year.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

*Bills Reds*

I'm surprised there's been no mention of Bills 'reds' in the new vintage twill fabric. Worth a peek if you prize the could have been passed down from father or big brother look.

I picked these up at "The Hound" in San Francisco last month. Unfortunately, I can't see myself wearing them any time soon where I live. I have to say the staff at this establishment provided me with excellent service, cuffing my Reds and M1s in a couple of hours.

ds23pallas


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I'd certainly buy a pair of the Bills, but not for $100+, esp. when they have a more limited use - once a week, every other week or so in the (brief!) summer only.

I always keep an eye out on the bay and STP for same.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

J.L said:


> Oh nice. Looks good. It really sucks to be at the end of the UPS guy's route.


An early delivery for me is about 6PM. During the Christmas season I'll go to bed and the next morning find that UPS delivered a package at some late hour.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

These are the LE vintage chinos, but I can't recall if they are "light mineral" or "marine" red.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

I picked up a pair of the J.Crew "dark persimmon" slim-fit chinos when they were 20% off the clearance price, and they're pleasantly not as orangey as the look on the website. The highs haven't even broken into the 50s in southern Wisconsin yet, so I'm afraid it's going to be another month or two before I get to wear them.


----------



## J.L (Feb 3, 2008)

Hobson said:


> An early delivery for me is about 6PM. During the Christmas season I'll go to bed and the next morning find that UPS delivered a package at some late hour.


one time a guitar from ebay showed up at 9pm.

after taking a re-look at my LE reds... being that they are LE Performance Poplin, they have the shiny treated look. Not sure if I'll keep them.


----------



## BillinStL (May 6, 2006)

I own reds from Bill's, Murray's, Nobby (flat front shorts) and Press.

I wear them from April to September. They're in the daily rotation while on Nantucket, but back home in StL no one seems to understand them.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Haven't seen these links posted yet.

History of Nantucket Reds (video): https://nantucket.plumtv.com/videos/nantucket_reds_history

Faded Glory (article):


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I just bought some Reds from Murray's. Nice, but quite baggy!


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

Georgia said:


> I have a pair of 'Georgia' Reds that I wear to see the Dawgs play - along with half the other Gentlemen in Athens any given Fall Saturday. They are a true red rather than the 'Nantucket' variety.
> 
> Mine are like these, but flat front:


I have a pair of these, and while I wear them to games, they are really more of an Alabama Crimson than true UGA red - it made going incognito in T-Town easy 

I picked up a pair of UGA stadium pants that are just truly ******* gawdy. My wife loathes them, so it gives me a reason to love football season that much more.

Its funny that so many see these as summer pants, when they scream fall to me.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

randomdude said:


> I just bought some Reds from Murray's. Nice, but quite baggy!


These are the real thing. Enjoy wearing.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Senator LooGAR said:


> I have a pair of these, and while I wear them to games, they are really more of an Alabama Crimson than true UGA red - it made going incognito in T-Town easy
> 
> I picked up a pair of UGA stadium pants that are just truly ******* gawdy. My wife loathes them, so it gives me a reason to love football season that much more.
> 
> Its funny that so many see these as summer pants, when they scream fall to me.


I have a pair of Breuer red pants, purchased from George Gibson's in Athens. I have been looking longingly at a pair of the stadium pants, luckily my fiancee appreciates UGA spirit.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Last August, hot as Ohio gets, I was working - inpatient psych hospital. Deputies brought in a homeless fellow, pretty bad shape, obviously responding to "internal stimuli," hadn't spoken, eaten or bathed for quite a while. I went through the paperwork, got as much "report" as the deputies could give me and introduced myself to the new patient, explaining where he was, why he was there and so on. He looked away as if he didn't hear (or, at least, that my voice wasn't breaking through all the others he had) and then sighed and, still looking away, asked "why the Christmas pants?"


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

^ LOL. Seriously, though, many of the imitation "reds" I see here are far too red for my taste; Nantucket Reds are, and are meant to be, worn faded to a soft brick red or even washed out pink.

TJS


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Good Old Sledge said:


> Last August, hot as Ohio gets, I was working - inpatient psych hospital. Deputies brought in a homeless fellow, pretty bad shape, obviously responding to "internal stimuli," hadn't spoken, eaten or bathed for quite a while. I went through the paperwork, got as much "report" as the deputies could give me and introduced myself to the new patient, explaining where he was, why he was there and so on. He looked away as if he didn't hear (or, at least, that my voice wasn't breaking through all the others he had) and then sighed and, still looking away, asked "why the Christmas pants?"


Funny story.

I don't necessarily mind the color of the LE mineral red pants, but the LE "performance poplin" fabric (sold for a while on LE Overstocks at a substantial discount) is to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

videocrew said:


> I have a pair of Breuer red pants, purchased from George Gibson's in Athens. I have been looking longingly at a pair of the stadium pants, luckily my fiancee appreciates UGA spirit.


Its not so much the spirit - its that at 6'8" I don't need to dress ostentatiously to draw attention to myself 

I got her one of the skirts, but it is too short for her liking (which is of course WHY I bought it)

I would like another pair of the just red ones with the one embroidered G near the hip - they are VERY soft, VERY comfortable material.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Senator LooGAR said:


> Its not so much the spirit - its that at 6'8" I don't need to dress ostentatiously to draw attention to myself


I understand that, when my 6'6" brother wears his red pants to an away game he gets some very curious looks. I need to check out the ones with the embroidered G.


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

*Nantucket reds with black tie*

Thoughts on wearing Nantucket Reds in place of black trousers? I'm tempted to do it but I haven't had an occasion to wear my tuxedo in a few months.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

D&S said:


> Thoughts on wearing Nantucket Reds in place of black trousers? I'm tempted to do it but I haven't had an occasion to wear my tuxedo in a few months.


1. No need to resuscitate a year old thread to ask a question.

2. The problem is most situations where black tie is appropriate are at complete odds with GTH sillyness. The only place I can think of offhand where it might be fun would be a rehearsal dinner for a wedding.

just make sure your reds have a silk braid :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Nico01 said:


> 1. No need to resuscitate a year old thread to ask a question.


Not to be argumentative for the sake of it, but I couldn't disagree more. This thread is on topic, and seems the proper place to ask it (unless there is another that has precedent). In fact, I'd use your very same argument for why he should have searched for this thread addressing it already, before creating a new one. I think that's usually the rule on most forums as well.

If the moderators disagree, I'd abide by that. However, having 20 threads on a subject for which people have probably subscribed, yet allow another that addresses the same subject, or even solves a problem, _and_ prevent people from knowing makes no sense to me.


----------

